# LTZ Remote Start Distance



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

To my follow LTZ owners, I'm experiencing terribly short distances for my remote to lock/unlock/remote start. I will have to measure the distance this weekend, but it seems that anything beyond 20 ft, and it doesn't get the signal. This is with a new battery in my key fob.

Anyone else experiencing the same issue? (This is on my 2012 LTZ)

I hate to install a aftermarket remote start, what part of my warranty would this void?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I can park at the very back of the lot at Walmart & I can start my LTZ before I walk out the front door.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013Cruze said:


> I can park at the very back of the lot at Walmart & I can start my LTZ before I walk out the front door.


Does it open the car too?


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

wow...that's pretty impressive, mine has been complete junk. Thinking about changing the battery, again, but I'm not expecting any change in results...


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Does it open the car too?


It's not like I do it all the time I just checked to see the range on the key fob..


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

MetallicaMatt said:


> wow...that's pretty impressive, mine has been complete junk. Thinking about changing the battery, again, but I'm not expecting any change in results...


You might what take it to your dealer have them check it out for you. Do you get the same response with your other key fob? According to the book I have from the dealer the LTZ remote key fob is supposed to have extended range.


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

Have not tried the other fob yet, but will do so. 

I'm not that suprised, the range on my 2010 Silverado was junk as well. Especially when you compare them to a cheap aftermarket unit that has a 1/4 - 1/2 mile range.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013Cruze said:


> It's not like I do it all the time I just checked to see the range on the key fob..


Was about to say man lol Walmart is not the nicest of places to do it. Lucky guys.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Apparently if I sit on my keys, I can set my alarm off from a good 200 ft away. 

I've always been under the impression that the American manufacturers get the good frequencies. My Volvo would only unlock from 5-10 ft away.

There's a trick...stick the key fob under your chin and press the button. Range instantly increases!!!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2013Cruze said:


> Just to let you know with the LTZ even if the doors were open it won't let you shift out of park without the key fob inside the car...



But all your belongings inside will be long gone lol.


----------



## Zene (Oct 30, 2012)

to do the remote start you must lock the car then press the remote start button, when you are in range it you may unlock the car with the remote, or if you have the keyless entry sensor on the dor handle you may use that.


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

How to get the remote start is not the issue, it's the same process as my Silverado.

I did the chin trick with my Silverado, the range went from "Crap" to "Crap + 20 feet" lol


----------



## Zene (Oct 30, 2012)

i was explaining the process to kirmit. I can remote start from a block away myself. so i guess your only choice is to take it to a dealer, even though this should not be happening to such a new car.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Since you have had issues in the past with other cars it might be some localized interference causing the range issues. Working around radio/cell towers I can tell you I have had my old car need to be within 10ft to work, any other time it would work at 100ft+. 

Never noticed any issues with my cruze, it has started/unlocked at 100-200ft every time I have tried. The other day was hiking to a scenic overlook & was about 200ft from my car when I remembered to lock it, even from within the woods I could clearly hear my horn at that distance. 

The bluetooth on the cruze range is a bit to good, when my girlfriend leaves for work & my phone is upstairs in my house my phone syncs with the car for at least 100ft until she turns the corner at the end of the block. Thought bluetooth was only good for 30ft?


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

No interference, just terrible range/design by GM. My luck with the Silverado was consistant everywhere I tried it. Unless I did the 'chin trick'. 

My biggest grip is because the aftermarket units have a range of 1/4 - 1/2 mile, where I'm struggling to get 200 FEET on a $25-45k vehicle. 

If GM was smart, they would offer the remote start option of OnStar by itself (with nothing else) for a low monthly rate. I would sign up for that in a heartbeat, because then I can remote start with my smartphone from anywhere, without voiding my warranty by installing an aftermarket unit.

At work right now, I park roughly 900-1,000 feet away, but will have a clear shot at my vehicle, at roughly 5 stories above where I park. I can see my vehicle from the window I'd be looking out of. Might have to go the aftermarket route, but hate the idea of voiding part of my warranty.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

MetallicaMatt said:


> No interference, just terrible range/design by GM. My luck with the Silverado was consistant everywhere I tried it. Unless I did the 'chin trick'.
> 
> My biggest grip is because the aftermarket units have a range of 1/4 - 1/2 mile, where I'm struggling to get 200 FEET on a $25-45k vehicle.
> 
> ...


actually GM has that very option that you can start your car with your phone with the OnStar App on the 2013 Cruzes....


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

Correct, I used it when I had my free trial of OnStar, but then you have the pay the large monthly payment ($20+?).

If they offered ONLY the remote start option of OnStar for a discounted rate, I'd be all over that, and I think many others would also...


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

> I did the chin trick with my Silverado, the range went from "Crap" to "Crap + 20 feet" lol


 You have to hold your tongue correctly. Try poking it into your cheek. My 2LT remote starts from the fob at about 150 feet through about 100 feet of building. I wouldn't want an extended range on door unlocking or trunk opening though. Three times I've found the trunk accidentally opened.


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

^ I think that's why some of the higher end units have a display that tells you if the doors are unlocked or if the trunk is open....probably a handy feature to have.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't know the range mine will go but I tried it up to the point that I can't even see my car & I can remote start my car or set the alarm. I've come out from work on to many occasions to find my truck open.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> I don't know the range mine will go but I tried it up to the point that I can't even see my car & I can remote start my car or set the alarm. I've come out from work on to many occasions to find my truck open.


You too?!?! That's @#[email protected] annoying!


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

So, what about the warranty, what would I be voiding if I had an aftermarket unit installed?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MetallicaMatt said:


> So, what about the warranty, what would I be voiding if I had an aftermarket unit installed?


The dealer would have to prove that the remote start system caused a specific problem with the car before denying a warranty claim. For most things except electrical components, it would not affect your warranty.

That said, if you have electrical issues with this car...they're going to point fingers right at it and deny any responsibility.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

MetallicaMatt said:


> So, what about the warranty, what would I be voiding if I had an aftermarket unit installed?


I couldn't tell you try sending Xtreme a PM he should be able to answer your questions. I don't know putting in & aftermarket unit might affect your push button start system though..


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

Hurm, dangit. I didn't think about the pushbutton start.

I can see that button failing at some point and they can easily say it's the fault of the remote start.

...this is why OnStar should have a Remote Start only subscription....maybe Stacey can set that up for us lol


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

MetallicaMatt said:


> Hurm, dangit. I didn't think about the pushbutton start.
> 
> I can see that button failing at some point and they can easily say it's the fault of the remote start.
> 
> ...this is why OnStar should have a Remote Start only subscription....maybe Stacey can set that up for us lol


Should the button fail, that's why there's the little slot under the tray, just in front of the cupholder. I've never tried it, so I don't know if you have to turn the key or just put it in there, but that's supposed to be an override to start the car in case the remote battery fails.

I remote started mine today from 400 feet away or so, and it worked just fine. I walked out of work and started it so it could get a chance to idle down before I put it in drive, and that way I didn't have to wait after I got in it.


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

Correct, there is the over-ride....I just mean warranty wise, I can see them pulling the "it's not our fault, it's yours" card

I tried remote starting today. Kept hitting the lock button to wait to see the lights flash...I was 6 parking spots away when it finally caught the signal...yes...6....Changed key fobs, try it again tomorrow. 

I have to park a long distance away due to security reasons, so I might have to go the aftermarket route, I work right along the lake, so lots of blowing snow. Unless I want to pay for OnStar for 6 months or so just to use the remote start option LOL


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

More snow and ice lately. Sure wish this car had more than 20ft of range


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

MetallicaMatt said:


> More snow and ice lately. Sure wish this car had more than 20ft of range


Did you ever take your car in to the dealer for this? Seems all of the reply's on this topic have been indicating they have way better range than you do. Seems like there is some issue with your car. 

Have now tested mine at 300ft working great.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep, my car will lock 200 ft away. Your other key do the same thing?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

Same issue with both keys, new or old battery, range doesn't change. I guess I'll make an appointment with the dealership so they can tell me that there isn't anything they can do. That's what happened with my Silverado


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Does this ONLY happen at your house, or anywhere?

My parents have energy-efficient windows that almost completely block a cell phone signal inside their house. Whereas I used to be able to lock the cars from the other side of their old house, at this one, the Jeep is the only one that will work. My old Volvo won't lock any farther away than the driveway.


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

Unfortunately everywhere, same results. I've become very aware of the problem, and try to test it every way that I can. I just can't think of a logical fix for it.


----------



## Loganh0728 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello I represent Bill Stasek Chevrolet and the range on the Remote Start for the Cruze is 195 ft. If you are having trouble with it there might be a problem with the key fob itself or the Remote Start in the car is not picking up the signal.


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you! I have to get within about 5-6 parking spots before my car picks up the signal (brand new battery).

I have an appointment with the dealership wednesday, all they mentioned was checking the programming


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I had my dealer install a remote starter on a 2008 Cobalt and it works better that the factory installed one on the Cruze. the one on the Cobalt has a 4" antenna glued on the windshield and it's got a white LED. I can start the car from 60 ft, behind 2 walls and no windows while the Cruze won't blink at 40 ft and one wall. I need to find out what brand of starter they put on the Cobalt because it works very well.

Where is the antenna for the factory remote starter on the Cruze? It is the same as the radio antenna?


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

I've had aftermarket, 1/2 mile range remotes starts installed and they worked from **** near that far, through any type of walls. I really miss that.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

MetallicaMatt said:


> I have an appointment with the dealership wednesday, all they mentioned was checking the programming


Glad to hear you are taking it in, this is not normal for such crappy range. If they don't find anything I would contact customer service to escalate the issue, though I hope it doesn't take that to getting things working correctly for you.


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm more worried about all of MY time I'm wasting sitting in the lobby while they pretend to know how to fix it. that's usually the case


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

Dealership scanned the car, no codes, said it's probably environment related on how the distance reacts, but it's always very short with me. He tested it from a distance inside and it worked, but not 200ft away or anything. 

All he said was GM is aware of the issue from the boards and to check back in 90 days or so to see if there is a fix.

Good job by the dealership, poor, poor design by GM. Definitely going to reconsider what brand I buy from next time, for the first time.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I had the same issue on a 2011 LT and it is identical on my 2013. Line of sight remote start was working fine from about 100 ft but from 40-50 ft inside and behind at least a wall it did not work. I have been using OnStar in winter only because it gets pretty expensive. About 15$/month is too much in my opinion. It must be a luxury feature because I don't see why they would charge that much. XM Satelite radio is 99$/year, a little cheaper and it is also using a satelite connection.


----------



## beeztee (Oct 24, 2012)

My remote start works from about 200 ft. Sorry to hear yours does not


----------



## beeztee (Oct 24, 2012)

The following link is interesting, it seems the dealer should be replacing the Remote control door lock receiver for you.

Poor Remote Keyless Entry Transmitter Range


----------

